# Yashica FX-7 restore job



## Volunteer (Oct 20, 2013)

I've bought Yashica FX-7 with 50/1.9 DSB for 12$ on a flea market. The leather was ugly so i removed it. I used some of my leftover self-adhesive paper to replace the leather and here's the result. Not perfect, but nicer than it was. (The price of the paper is around 1$). I wrote a blog post on it, so if you're interested in details... http://zstupar.blogspot.com/2013/10/restoring-yashica-fx-7.html























how to make screen shot


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 20, 2013)

Hmm, not bad.
A darker faux wood grain would be better ... and you should keep the direction of the grain the same on the front.
Now you have a template for the next skin.


----------



## Volunteer (Oct 20, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, not bad.
> A darker faux wood grain would be better ... and you should keep the direction of the grain the same on the front.
> Now you have a template for the next skin.


Exactly my opinion. I'll try a darker one. This one can easily be replaced.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

I kinda like the lighter wood, but interested to see it with the darker. I also second the similar grain direction. The wood does give it a much higher end look, though.


----------



## timor (Oct 21, 2013)

Good idea. I have to do the same with my Yashica. I don't know, what they used for the leatherette then, but now it is a sticky mess.


----------

